# Scarlet Dreams~20 long



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

oOo I can't wait to see it!

I vote yes on hardscape; maybe go with Malaysian driftwood and/or rocks for a change?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i love my coralife t-5's. i get rotala's to pearl with only 1 fixture on. but get a 10K bulb too, you'll probably want to switch it out 

cant wait to see this!!


----------



## fishbguy1 (Feb 29, 2008)

ohhh...sounds like a cool tank! Like my 6 gallon...thrown together with things around the house...lol

A hardscape is a must. Driftwood fo sho 

Different hygros would look cool. sunset, bold, and some others would be cool for plants.


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

Just did the same, set a new 10G for Darios, low light too. 

I second on the wood. If you can, get some pieces with which you can form small caves, They used them a lot. 

Elodea (I like this name more) proved very useful for starters. Ferns are a good idea since a considerable portion of the substrate surface is occupied by wood. Other plants are crypts, hygro and moss.

As for the filter, I fear it's oversized. They don't seem to like strong currents, and that _probably_ drives them to hide more, from what I've seen. 

I've also noticed them munching on snail eggs, which I'm sure you'll like. 

Good luck with them!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas and words of encouragement everyone. I am sort of 'sneaking' this one into the family. The tank is sitting on it's "stand"{a tv table..lol"} and will be in Sheba's room{my B&G macaw}. Troy hasn't said anything yet, and I know he had to notice it. His biggest complaint about tanks is that I use up all the outlets. I have contacted badcopnofishtank, he is putting together a manzanita package for me, and has said he may also have some stones for me. I would like to emulate this tank~ http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/72991-my-favorite-low-tech-tank-web.html
It will never be quite as gorgeous as this, but it has inspired me to try something similar. Oliver Knott uses wonderful stuff like fluidized beds, and starfire glass. But I want to set the tank up longways like he has, and scape all around the wood and stone in the center. The light will have a minimal path down the center, since it will be only one fixture of 36 wts.
I agree the filter might be too much, though they are adjustable. My concern is mostly for the temperature it may put out. We will see once it has water, what it will do. Knowing me, I may change that. Orlando was the one who gave me the filter and substrate.I got to meet him and his wife the other night. A wonderful couple, as I had expected.
I will get pics as soon as it starts to come together. The scarlet badis are juvies, so they will be kept in one of my nanos until this tank is ready.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I think I might start this up today...:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Yikes..what am I doing? Tank # 7:help: lol


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Basilisk said:


> Good luck with them!


 By the way..I noticed the user name, do you have one of these? 
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=3&ct=image&cd=1


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> By the way..I noticed the user name, do you have one of these?
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=3&ct=image&cd=1


nicknamed jesus lizard by scientists, runs across water.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Yeah..cool huh? So, back to low tech tanks. I feel like I am working backwards, what do I need to know about them? Should I put down a layer of soil or anything before the soilmaster? Do people with low tech tanks dose them? I want to keep only a few plants in this tank. I think it will make a bolder display. Crypts,anubias, and some sort of plant that is grassy and tall.


----------



## MOsborne05 (Jan 7, 2007)

I've noticed that my scarlets like lots of moss and guppy grass. My 5.5 gallon tank just has a piece of driftwood covered in moss, and then it is practically covered from top to bottom in guppy grass. The scarlets love to hang out in the guppy grass.


----------



## markopolo (Jun 2, 2008)

it would be really cool if you made the entire tank a scarlet color, maybe some rotala, some species of ludwigia maybe some more of the reddish plants to go along with the fish. Not sure if youd want to do that but i think it would look incredible!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I thought about that. I thought a whole bunch of red tiger lotus would look cool. It's a plant I have not had luck with. Keeping red in a low tech is not easy though. I have a hard enough time with the reds with high light.


----------



## markopolo (Jun 2, 2008)

my two species of ludwigia and my red crypt both are doing well and are a brilliant red in my low tech i am dosing iron though so thats probably why :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I have read that it is best to start out with a lot of plants. That is a few cheap fast growing plant for until your favorites grow well. Try Hornwort for the cheap filler. I am finding Hornwort easiest and fastest grower.

Here is a list of low grow plants I got at another forum. Not certain how accurate it is. Some swords and crypts can outgrow a small tank.

*Anubias
*Anubias barteri - Anubias barteri v. barteri
Anubias barteri v. 'glabra' - Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'
Anubias barteri 'marble' - Anubias barteri 'marble'
Anubias nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana'
Coffee leaf anubias - Anubias barteri v. 'coffeefolia'
Golden nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana golden'
Narrow leaf nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana narrow leaf'
Petite nana - Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite'


*Bacopa*
Bacopa - Bacopa caroliniana
Moneywort - Bocapa monnieri


*Cryptocoryne
*Crypt Aponogetifolia - Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
Crypt Balansae - Cryptocoryne Balansae
Crypt Becketii - Cryptcoryne becketii
Pygmy Crypt - Cryptocoryne pygmaea
Crypt retrospiralis - Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Crypt spiralis - Cryptocoryne spiralis
*C*rypt Wendtii - Cryptocoryne wendtii
Micro Crypt - Cryptocoryne petchii


Downoi - Pogostemon helferi
Guppy Grass - Najas guadalupensis


*Hygrophila*
Sunset Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
Ceylon Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'


*Java Fern* - Microsorum pteropus
Java Fern, Windelov Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
Java Fern, Narrow Leaf - Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'
Java Moss - Vesicularia dubyana
Philippine Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
Red Java fern - Microsorum pteropus "red"
African Water Fern - Bolbitis heudelotii


Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum

Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum


*Rotala* Rotundifolia - Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala Indica - Rotala indica 


Tropica Sword - Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'

*Do not ned high light to attain pink color. Dosing Iron can bring out this color.


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

waterfaller1 said:


> By the way..I noticed the user name, do you have one of these?
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=3&ct=image&cd=1


Hey 

Not that kind. I had some _Corytophanes hernandezi, _loved that lizard. A native Mexican species with a lot of character. Not a real basilisk, they go by the name of "helmeted basilisks", and locally by the name of "turipache" (two-ree-'pah-cheh). Just as swift, and can run over water too.

http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/imgs/512x768/0000_0000/0507/1831.jpeg

http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/imgs/512x768/0000_0000/1007/0560.jpeg


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow, thanks for all of that Hilde!



Hilde said:


> I have read that it is best to start out with a lot of plants. That is a few cheap fast growing plant for until your favorites grow well. Try Hornwort for the cheap filler. I am finding Hornwort easiest and fastest grower.
> 
> Here is a list of low grow plants I got at another forum. Not certain how accurate it is. Some swords and crypts can outgrow a small tank.
> 
> ...


Basilisk, cool looking lizards. Look like they could snap off your pinky finger though....:icon_eek:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Tank is filling with water, and substrate is in place. I left a hose running in it all day outside and it's still murky brown. 
It is FULL of MTS:icon_eek: They must be bulletproof, because they have been in that bucket outside for days, have been in the bucket at my friends for over a week, and today had chlorinated water mixed in for hours. They still live!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Well..the filter doesn't work right, so I ordered a 2215 eheim. So much for not spending money.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I bought this large piece of petrified wood in the S&S from mamatriad, and was sent all of this!



































Woot..the first part of my hardscape...
{Thanks again Tina:thumbsup:}


----------



## skye144 (Sep 16, 2008)

What is MTS?


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

Malaysian Trumpet Snail i think


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes, that is them. Good morning.
And welcome to TPT sky144.


----------



## skye144 (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks, so mts is basically an algae eater?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

No, they eat leftover food and detritrus. The problem is they hide in the substrate, and breed like crazy. So you don't realize how many you have. Then you have so many, they leave alot of detritus of their own.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I ordered some plants~
cryptocoryne wendtii-bronze
cryptocoryne lutea
anubias barteri v.-coffeefolia
anubias barteri v.- nana
crinum "dwarf" onion plant-zephyranthes candida
I ordered an eheim 2215, and a coralife 30" T-5 -2 X 18 wt light fixture, some driftwood & some stone from badcopnofishtank.
The tank has been up, what 3 days... when my husband came home last night he finally asked.. "You're not setting up _another_ tank, are you?":biggrin:


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

Sounds great. We're quite on the same thing. I got a bunch more of crypts (I had only wood with fern recently attached), and ordered an Eden 501 canister. Also having many estimates sent on lighting goods. Some odd 18" 16w T4's among them.

How many darios are you putting in there?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

So far I have six juveniles,they just arrived friday. I am looking to get two crypt cf. ideii from AaronT. Yesterday I got a pair of chocolate gouramis no bigger than a quarter, two unidentified fan shrimp, and six luminous red shrimp.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

chocolate gouramis.... yummmmm.... 

i cant wait to see this up and running!


----------



## h2osanity (Sep 19, 2008)

MTS are really good in EI or Natural-type soil based tanks to help de-compact the soil and prevent noxious gas build up. I am actually waiting for some to come for my 20.


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

Juveniles, they shall be very good. Mine aren't so young, I've lost 3 out of 6, one of them this morning. All males, and always the brighter coloured is the one to die. Seemingly, from what I've read, they reach maturity, get very rich colour, and die afterwards, no apparent reason. I knew my 'species tank' would be short lived, but not that short. And they're awfully hard to find here.

I wish you all the opposite.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

New driftwood and stones from badcopnofishtank{Thanks Jake!  }


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Filter,light,heater, all came in yesterday! Driftwood is on the stove. Time to get this put together. Plants should be here later this week.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hardscape..


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Planted..just need to add a background
2 crypt ideii were added after this pic was taken


----------



## Syris (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks good.:thumbsup:
I love the look of the petrified wood and the way it contrast well in the tank.


----------



## prettyrustyrobot (May 23, 2007)

looks great! love your hardscape.


----------



## MOsborne05 (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks good, it looks much bigger than a 20 long. Now, where are the pics of the badis???


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

soo cool  

show us your chocolates!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Just dropped 3/4 of a bottle of dr. Tim's, the chocolates, the blue axelrodi's, two amanos, and I have only found three of the badis so far, into the tank. They are really young and it's hard to tell, but the three I added looked like two males and a female. It's a jungle in that little nano they were in, and I don't want to rip it all out. I will find them and add them as I do. Thanks for the compliments! Pics will be taken soon, patience grasshopper...


----------



## kala201 (Dec 11, 2005)

Love the hardscape layout. You did an awesome job.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Good morning. Thank you Kala.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Looks like a good start! ANy chance of getting a wider shot, with the whole tank in frame?


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Looks awesome! :thumbsup:

I didn't know badcop was selling stones. Is this something new he's doing or just a one time deal?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks! Sure I can get some new pics. I added the background. I didn't know he had stones either. He has all kinds! Manten, seiryu..etc.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

chris127 said:


> soo cool
> 
> show us your chocolates!


best I could do so far












roybot73 said:


> ANy chance of getting a wider shot, with the whole tank in frame?


Don't forget this is the no frills tank I will be adding vesuvias when it arrives, to the left corner. 









A little darker










Sorry, no pics of dario dario yet.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I think it looks very nice. Although, I think Anubias nana petite would fit much better in your scape Carole. Im sending some your way even if you dont want it..

"O"


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I think you are probably right. You are just trying to talk me out of these aren't you?:icon_twis
Is there anyway to bonsai the leaves? That is, if I keep cutting them off will they grow smaller? Thanks for the compliment.
Oh, and those dang little yellow stones keep surfacing....:icon_roll


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> Oh, and those dang little yellow stones keep surfacing....:icon_roll


I think they add to the natural look, if they keep surfacing and you pepper them around the larger rock formation as you find them, I think that would look great, at least in the pics.

The tank is looking really awesome, similar to what I've been trying to gather up a ton of rocks for. My manzanita has been patiently waiting for far too long.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree with the stones^^^ Collect them and scape them up with your hardscape..


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Have you talked to Jake? He has some beautiful stones.{badcopnofishtank}
Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Orlando said:


> I agree with the stones^^^ Collect them and scape them up with your hardscape..


What are you, incognito or something? I see you post, but your little green dot is never on...:biggrin:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

whaahaha! el magico..


----------



## h2osanity (Sep 19, 2008)

The science of invisibility....
go to quick links + (or user cp) > edit options > invisible mode> save changes

It allows people to lurk without obligation....


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> Have you talked to Jake? He has some beautiful stones.{badcopnofishtank}
> Thanks for the compliment.


Yep, already talked to Jake. 

He's going to send me some shots of something that looks like manten as soon as he collects. It's hard to let weight lift off my shoulders after a year of anguish, but it feels good to have a solid lead finally, rather than the random auction that I always miss out on. 

Funny thing, I've had my mother up in MI collecting stones and sending me pics. I remember the perfect ones somewhere around there but she's still only finding round field stones. Once the fiance and I ever make it back to Boston, I'll be trying my hardest to bring back some of this....


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Sweet! That picture would make a nice 'scape.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

pics from yesterday










The flow is so strong from the 2215 on a spraybar, it's rutting the front substrate.:icon_smil


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Yet another fine looking tank from waterfaller.

You need a stand for that tank.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I know:icon_redf:icon_redf want to build me one?:icon_smil
Thank you..lol.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

I'd build you one. We would have to figure out how to get it to you though. It would be pretty easy since it is the same footprint as my 29 gallon. 

I have a project that Complexity has been waiting on for a while but once I get the ball rolling on that, my plate is clear until eyebeatbadgers wants his stand. I am sure we could work something out if you didn't mind waiting a bit.


----------



## Brette (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

BiscuitSlayer said:


> I'd build you one. We would have to figure out how to get it to you though. It would be pretty easy since it is the same footprint as my 29 gallon.
> 
> I have a project that Complexity has been waiting on for a while but once I get the ball rolling on that, my plate is clear until eyebeatbadgers wants his stand. I am sure we could work something out if you didn't mind waiting a bit.


Biscuit, you're awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I'll second that. Missed that post. Wow, you would do it?:icon_cool
Thanks Brette!

Some good news, and sad news on this tank. The sad news is I could only find the three baby dario dario in the shrimp tank. I fear the worst for the other three. The good news is the others appear to be doing well, though very shy, in the new tank. Friday some new tank inhabitants will arrive from Franksaquarium in NY.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Carole, I can't remember what thread it was where you said you might be interested in frogbit, but there's some in the S&S right now: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...t-limnobium-laevigatum-anyone-interested.html


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

With the hardsape the way it is right now, I think a carpet plant would look amazing, and just so natural.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks Laura. I found a person to get both some frogbit and the red root floater from.:thumbsup:
Thanks for the suggestion searun. But what type of carpet could I grow in low light?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

moss carpet 

but dont cover whole floor, it'll looks ugly then, i would just surround the rocks to make a border.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I just added some fissidens here and there. Not really on the substrate. I think the way the flow is, I would have a hard time getting anything growing in the front. Also, the light path on this tank is just down the center.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

The tank looks really nice 

I love the hardscape.

Where did you get the SMS? I'm trying to find some locally.

Offtopic: what the heck, i didn't even finish typing this post and it starts pouring rain at my house


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

Looking good! You're ahead of me now, I'm officially outscaped  Good thing we didn't bet. As for the downs, theses fishies seem to just quit living out of spite. I hope you find some more, I'm down to three too.

I'm looking forward to those dario pictures.

Cheers.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks guys. I got the sms from Orlando, he came for a visit. He had just broken down a tank, and was nice and gave it to me. I still have some in a bucket out on the carport if you want it. How much do you need?
I don't know what happened to those other three babies, but there was no sign of them. I do know where to get more juvies, just waiting for the tank to settle a bit before I get more, if I do. I definitely have two males and a female.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

I would need it if my dad lets me do a SE Asia tank for my betta lol. Its 10 gallons.

Do you think the babies could have gotta trapped in a crevice


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Well, there is a foam cover on the intake.I figured the cherries made short work of them if they just died. I don't really know if they could get caught in any crevice, unless it was in the driftwood. But all three doing the same? Not likely. I will take a look tomorrow at how much sms is actually left out there and let you know.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks 

Or the three are hiding because they are doing you know what ;o


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

pics from today


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I love this tank!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you Church!
Just tested parameters:
Temp~75*
PH~6.5
NH3 & NO2~0
N03~0
KH~2
GH~3


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> Filter,light,heater, all came in yesterday! Driftwood is on the stove. Time to get this put together. Plants should be here later this week.


Time to clean that filter..


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Great looking tank! 
Of course all your tanks look great though, so no real surprise here...lol


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

new pic


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

it looks great  have you thought of moving the big crypt in the middle to the back right corner and the green crypt in the back right corner to the to middle front?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow Carole Look at that massive Crypt, let me know when your ready to thin out that beast. I need something just like that 

-O


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hehe..there are two in there like that. Thanks, but no..it might look better like you say to swap it out, but I am not going there. {not melting my pretty crypts..no way..

Here's kind of a neat pic, you can see my old shed out back..


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> Hehe..there are two in there like that. Thanks, but no..it might look better like you say to swap it out, but I am not going there. {not melting my pretty crypts..no way..


my crypts have never melted (knock on wood) so i cant side with you  but it looks great none the less  what fish do you have in there?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Very nice!

Is that petchii on the right?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I have lots
3 regular Chocolate gouramis~Sphaerichthys osphromenoides
10 clown killifish
4 blue form axelrodi rasboras
3 zebra otocinclus cocama
3 Peckoltia sp. "Zwerg" L038
2 female dario dario
5 Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki loach
There are shrimp too, 7 amanos & 2 green lace.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

roybot73 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Is that petchii on the right?


There is some petchi, parva, bronze wendtii, lutea, ideii, and several others. Can't remember them all...:redface:
Tomorrow I am adding three male dario dario, and a panda garra. 
Then it's done.:fish:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

It looks fantastic! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

And I'm totally jealous of your crypts... plus you always have the coolest fish...

:confused1: <-- me green with envy

(JK! )


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you Laura! It's far from perfect, it does suffer from a bit of algae, but it's not crazy so I don't worry about it. After a good water change I am able to get most of it to choke back. I make sure I get out any dying leaves.I do love odd fish, I have to admit. If I were to add up all that I have spent on shipping, it would scare me. So I don't think about it..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Added Golden Anubias. I love the contrast.


----------



## jeepn4x4 (Jan 27, 2008)

Your tank looks amazing. I love the pic you had from the end of the tank looking through to the other side. Great work.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


>


It's a bit different now.. thank you.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

update!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I'll take some pics tomorrow. There has been a change in the fish in this tank. It is getting more like what I had originally planned for it. I have 2 pairs of dario darios, and some more coming on tuesday.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

did you take out the clown killies? those guys are awesome


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

No, I still have the clown killis, they stay at the top. The darios stay mostly around the bottom.


----------



## skratikans (May 23, 2008)

what are you feeding your darios?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I feed them live grindal worms, frozen Hikari bloodworms,frozen Cyclop-eeze, frozen daphnia & frozen Piscine mysis shrimp.The tank also gets some Ocean Nutrition flake,New Life Spectrum small fish formula,Hikari micro pellets, red tiny bits by O.S.I, Hikari sinking carnivore pellets, Hikari algae wafers, Sera San & Vipan flake, and fresh organic melon & zucchini.. But I think they are mostly interested in the first five.
No pics yet Chris, my camera battery was dead and I had to go to St. Cloud. Today I am wayyyyy behind on my work, but I will get some pics soon.


----------



## blazeyreef (Mar 17, 2008)

anytime you want to come scape my tanks, feel welcome! Looks awesome! Oh, in the second pic you can see one of your cute clown killis, to cute!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks blazeyreef!
My order arrived...with extras! That was nice of him..he sent me two free amanos and some java moss. I am now acclimating 5 male, and two female dario darios!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok, here's the crummy new pics..










in this one you can see a dario dario


----------



## wakesk8r (Nov 26, 2007)

WOW!!!
That tank looks huge!
I am in the process of gathering materials for a 20 long dario dario tank.
I like what you've done.
I am thinking of going high light and using texas holey rock seeing as how i can get it from my yard.
I have 3 dario dario in my 29 gallon and love them. I want a species tank now.
Do you have any issues with them munching your shrimp?

When I first got mine they all came up missing.
Found then in my canister. Now they all glow red since they are happy to be back in the tank.
I plan on at least 6 but will probably order more.

tank looks great!!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you blue-ram. They don't bother my shrimp, but they are in with amanos & green lace shrimp~no baby shrimp.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Youve got a realy nice tank, its filling in alot since you started. Anubias an crypts are good looking plants.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you Brion. I think I saw a fat belly girl dario dario yesterday! I received 18 tiger shrimp{one was actually a black bee shrimp} and put some in 3 of my 4 tanks, including this one.


----------



## blazeyreef (Mar 17, 2008)

im diggin that rockscape you have goin there!!! Great job!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

update pic


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Lovely, just so lovely!! Tis a nice distraction for me to read this thread and look at the pictures. 

When you said your putting a tank together for a scarlet badis, which is less than an inch, I thought you were going to put together a nano tank. So what are the other inhabitants?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Hilde, thank you. I have 9-11 scarlet badis in there. I say I am not sure of the number, because I added 11, but it is so hard to count them with all the rocks, wood, and plants. I have counted as many as 10, but usually I can only spot about 8.:redface: Then there are 8 clown killifish, who pretty much inhabit the surface. The other inhabitants are 2 zebra otos, a pair of panda garras, and a Peckoltia sp swerg-L038. I know the tank looks kind of funky on that tv stand, but it's all I had, and this tank was an 'extra' sort of. It is in my bird room, so I call it Sheba's tank{my B&G macaw}. I have my eye out for something to substitute as a better stand than this. But so far it works, even though it looks kind of scary..like it should fail, hanging off the edges the way it is.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

It's really filling in nicely, Carole! Looks like an easy tank to keep up with, too- which is always right up my alley.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

WHERE have you been miss Laura! I have missed you. Thanks for the compliment. It is an easy tank, I like that too. 
Were your ears burning?
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lounge/81603-new-puppy-pics-included-have-questions-4.html


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Just crazy crazy busy with work (had some staff turnover so long hours for us)- plus all my spare time has been going out into putting in some landscaping out in the front yard. (I'm bound and determined I'm gonna put in my fish pond this year- been wanting to do that since we first built the house! LOL)


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Laura, still missing you around here!
Scarlet Dreams gets a much better stand tonight! I tore down my 29 gal refugium on my 90 the other night, so it will be getting the stand it was on. It will be level and actually fit on the stand..lol.:redface: This tank has a nice array of algae growing. I could open a barber shop with all the beard algae on the driftwood.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

New pics


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks great!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

What he^ said.
The plants have really grown in thick


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks guys.I do have some beards in there still, on the wood and some of the rocks. It's very furry..:hihi: I don't let it bother me.


----------

